# Tặng Quà Mẹ Chồng 20/11- Gấp Gấp



## ocuasoxanh (14 Tháng mười một 2014)

Chào cả nhà!
Mẹ chồng em là giáo viên, sắp tới 20/11 rồi mà em không biết tặng gì cho mẹ. Mẹ chồng em là người tinh tế, không cầu kì đặc biệt liên quan tới tiền bạc quà quý giá mẹ không thích đâu, bà lại đặc biệt thích hoa hồng. 
Nhưng cũng khá khó tính, năm ngoái e tặng cho bà bó hoa hồng mua vội ở lề đường, cũng đắt chứ chẳng rẻ gì, mà bị chê xấu với như nhặt ở đâu về. Hjxx
Ai biết địa chỉ bán hoa đẹp uy tín chỉ cho em với. Năm nay chuẩn bị sớm cho chu đáo.


----------

